# I gotta read this book



## Ferg_AR (Aug 24, 2006)

This looks like an awesome book. It's call Skunk Works. It's an autobiography of a guy who ran it for years. You can read the intro and a couple pages of the first chapter by clicking on the book picture in the link.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/031674300...5994457?ie=UTF8


----------



## Timber (Aug 24, 2006)

looks like that would be interesting... :google:


----------



## Ferg_AR (Aug 24, 2006)

> looks like that would be interesting... :google:


:google: owns me

...at least that's what my girlfriend says.


----------

